# Gummifische



## André1991 (4. September 2008)

hab mal ne frage undzwar wie und welchen knoten brauch ich und wie mach ich ihn wenn ich die schnur an nem größeren gummifisch befestigen will??? achso der jig-kop is ohne öhr habt ihr vorschläge  danke


----------



## zanderzone (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*



André1991 schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage undzwar wie und welchen knoten brauch ich und wie mach ich ihn wenn ich die schnur an nem größeren gummifisch befestigen will??? achso der jig-kop is ohne öhr habt ihr vorschläge  danke


 

Schnall ich nicht!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyFish (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Ein Jighaken ohne Öhr? Mit nem Plättchen oder wie?

Hast du ma ein Foto?


----------



## HD4ever (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

ohne Öhr würd ich den Gummifisch am besten mit der Schnur einwickeln wie ne Roulade und dann nen schönen Schnürsenkelknoten drum machen .... #c


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Ich würde mir nen neuen Jigkopf besorgen.


----------



## Maok (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Jigkopf ohne Öhr??? Wie soll das denn gehen? #c

Würd auch gern nen Foto davon sehen. |bigeyes

Grüße

Maok


----------



## thepainter (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nen neuen Jigkopf besorgen.


 Jo, dat würd Sinn machen...


----------



## Maok (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*



thepainter schrieb:


> Jo, dat würd Sinn machen...



Das wär auch ne Lösung. :m

Grüße

Maok


----------



## jaeger (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Dreh den Jigkopf einfach rum. Also nicht das Blei in den Gummifisch stecken, dass der Haken vorne rausschaut, sondern den Haken in den Fisch, dass er aus dem Rücken wieder rauskommt.
Dann hängt vor dem Gummi das Blei und davor liegt die Öse...#6


----------



## HD4ever (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

|muahah: ....


----------



## fisherb00n (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Wohl ein Vorführmodel für die Fischerprüfung^^
Kein Öhr, also kann keiner was damit anfangen und lässt den nicht mitgehen:q:q:q


----------



## fisherb00n (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Muss wohl der Kopf am Haken sein :q:q

http://www.angler-oase.de/images/medium/bewegl._jigk..jpg


----------



## thepainter (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

jetzt mal im Ernst, stell doch mal ein Foto rein, ich bin jetzt auch neugierig was das für ein Jig ist.


----------



## jaeger (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

vielleicht sowas: 
http://www.isnichwahr.de/r91285559-beklopptes-kinderspielzeug.html  ??

Der Kopf hat auch kein Öhr. Der Fisch ist zwar vermutlich aus Plastik, aber was soll's...


----------



## André1991 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

beleibt ma chillig , ich angel doch noch nicht lange.. tzzz

hier nen foto




pff.jpg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Der hat ein Öhr einfach oben das Öhr aufstechen, da ist lack vom Lackieren drauf

Da sist oben dieser Knubbel über dem Bleikopf

mfg Flo


----------



## thepainter (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Der rote Knubbel auf dem Jigkopf ist die zugeklebte Öse, musst mal mir eine Nadel oder dünnen Messerspitze durchstechen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Trotzdem würde ich dir noch den Tipp geben dir passende Jigheads zu besorgen, den musst du mindest noch mit einem Angsthaken versehen. Der Vodere Haken ist dann auch dicker und schaut oben weiter raus. Am bestenn VMC 

mfg Flo


----------



## thepainter (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Und noch etwas, der Haken ist viel zu kurz für den grossen Gummifisch, die Spitze müsste viel weiter hinten rausgucken, und auf jedenfall eine Seitendrilling (Angstdrilling) montieren.


----------



## k1ng (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

haha, wie geil


----------



## thepainter (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Mensch, da ist aber einer immer schneller als ich....)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Puha....10-Fingersystem kann abhilfe schaffen...auch wenn ich in der anderen eine Stulle hab

mfg Flo


----------



## André1991 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

jo den drilling hjab ich gerade dran montiert


----------



## André1991 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

achso und welchen knoten brauch ich?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Trotzdem wirst du mit dem Jighead keinen Fisch haken, nur am Angstdrilling, würde wenn du unbedingt angeln willst und nicht an andere Jighaken kommst noch 1 Drilling ins vodere Drittel machen. Ein ordentlicher Rapfen, Zander oder Hecht macht die das Häkchen gerade

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Ich würde sagen du benutzt ein Vorfach und daran einen Snap...kein besonderer Knoten..

mfg Flo


----------



## André1991 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

so siehts aus, was is ein snap?

l.jpg


----------



## thepainter (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

ein karabiner
Edit: ist das normale Angelschnur oder Stahlvorfach?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Ein Snap ist ein Karabiner...

Tausche den Haken vorne aus, glaub mir nach 2-3 verlorenen Fischen machst du es eh und diese kann man dann auch direkt fangen

mfg Flo


----------



## André1991 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

und welchen soll ich benutzen , ich tausche die monofil noch durch ein stahlvorfach heute gekauft


----------



## André1991 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

ja gut weil nen snap hab ich dran gemacht gerade


----------



## André1991 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

soo bin nun pennen bis morgen denn vielleicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Monofile und Gummifisch wird eh nicht gut gehen, wenn du damit einen Fisch hakst nur deshalb, weil er sich selbst gehakt hat.

Das ist ein Snap

Das war der erste den ich gefunden habe, damit drücke ich kein favorisieren dieser Marke oder dieses shops aus.

mfg Flo


----------



## jaeger (5. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Puha....10-Fingersystem kann abhilfe schaffen...auch wenn ich in der anderen eine Stulle hab
> 
> mfg Flo



Wie soll das denn bitte gehen ??  |supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Weil man dann mit einer Hand tippt und weiß wo die Tasten sind (blind), Mit der Zwei-Fingersuchmethoder oder Methode-Adler erst kreisen dann zu stoßen barcu man eben länger

mfg Flo


----------



## André1991 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Monofile und Gummifisch wird eh nicht gut gehen, wenn du damit einen Fisch hakst nur deshalb, weil er sich selbst gehakt hat.
> 
> 
> mfg Flo




verstehe ich nicht , erkläre das mal..


----------



## crazyFish (7. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Monofile Schnur hat eine Dehnung (wie son kleines Gummiband) eine Geflochtene nicht. Mit der bemerkst du leichte Anfasser und den Grundkontakt viel stärker, außerdem kannst du den Anhieb so direkter zum Fisch durchbringen.


----------



## zanderzone (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Ob mono oder nicht! Ich glaube Du solltest Dich erstmal ein bissel schlau machen über das Angeln mit Gummifisch! Der Jig - Kopf passt nicht zum Fisch und der Stinger sieht mir auch nicht so aus, als ob er halten würde!

Ich denke mal, Du solltest erst mit dem Spinnfischen anfangen!

Aber geil ist trotzdem der Kopf ohne Öhr^^ looool


----------



## frogile (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Ich geb dir auch n Tip: Spinangeln ist echt einfacher, oder Kauf dir n Buch oder kauf dir ein Video über Gummifischangeln. Denn so wird das nix 

Nur so als Richtlinie für Haken:
Shadgröße (Gummifisch)  –   Jighakengröße
3-5 cm       -     2/0
5-8 cm       -     3/0
8-12 cm     -     4/0
12-15 cm    -     5/0
15-20 cm    -     6/0
> 20 cm      -     Anker


----------



## Chief Justice (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

ich will mir heute abend auch gummifische bestellen. und zwar beim gerlinger die slyflex shads (die gibts im aktuellen sonderkatalog mit 7,5 cm und 15 cm, je 25er pack). was für jig-köpfe würdet ihr für die empfehlen? ich dacht größentechnisch an 3er für die kleinen und 6er für die großen. aber ich hab absolut keinen plan wie ich da gewichtstechnisch vorgehen muss. es gibt ja jig-köpfe mit gewicht von 5-30g und noch mehr. vielleicht kann sich mal jemand kurz dazu äußern. vielen dank.

oder weiß jemand sonst n akutelles und gutes komplett-set? bin nach allen seiten offen.

grüße
tobi.


----------



## frogile (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Gewicht der köpfe ist abhängig vom gewässer... fluss= größeres gewicht und see = kleineres gewicht


----------



## Chief Justice (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

was sind gute "standard"-werte für o. g. konfiguration im fluss?


----------



## frogile (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

 müsste man wissen welcher fluss. Es gibt schnell und langsam fliessende.
Aber ganz genau weiss ich es auch nicht. frag da mal die profis. bin selber noch ziemlich gummi unerfahren.

aber als anfänger nimmste am besten mal lieber zu schwere köpfe als zu leichte. mit schweren ist der kontakt besser.


----------



## Chief Justice (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

der fluss wäre der neckar...  was sind "zu schwere" köpfe? ab 20 gr.?


----------



## frogile (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Ah d jute alde neggar. Also ich fische da immer so mit 10 g köpfen, das geht eigentlich recht gut. aber 15 g gehn auch auf jeden fall.

Allerdings fische ich immer mit recht kleinen ködern, ich weiss nicht ob man die bleikopfgröße bezüglich der größe des shads wählen muss.

aber ich denke mit 10g kommste gut zurecht. (wobei es auch stellen im neckar gibt die stark fliessend sind (ich angeln immer an langsam fliessendem) da brauchste evtl mehr)

Ansonste irgend einen profi fragen! oder einen händler


----------



## Chief Justice (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

alles klar. danke. werde dann einfach mal bestellen und testen...

grüße.


----------



## frogile (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

Aber bitte nicht haun, wenn das nicht passt


----------



## Chief Justice (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

doch, ich komm dann durch die telefonleitung und zieh dir die jig-heads durchs augenlid... *lach* :q


----------



## Jemir (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

nimm mirs nicht übel, aber warum kaufst Du Dir nicht erstmal 1 Gufi jeder größe, paar verschiedene Jigs dazu und probierst erstmal bevor Du ne Massenbestellung machst??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Chief Justice (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

weil 25 gufis 5€ kosten... da bestell ich doch net einen für 1,30 oder so...


----------



## Jemir (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

schonmal auf die wahnwitzige Idee gekommen das es auch Händler vor Ort gibt wo man mal einen Gufi kaufen kann???


----------



## Chief Justice (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gummifische*

jo, klar gibts das. dann kauf ich einen, versenk ihn gleich mal weil ich noch keine ahnung hab und steh ohne nachschub dumm da...


----------

